

On the Incorrect Framing of Astronomical Probabilities - jiax
https://medium.com/p/6ffdafa0d0c2

======
lutusp
> The purpose of this article is not to disprove any religious belief but to
> promote correct and meaningful use of mathematics.

An astonishing claim for an article containing no actual mathematics.

